# Altima 2005 2.5S, top-speed-governed?



## naswipp (Oct 30, 2004)

What is the 2005 altima 2.5S goverened at? I was driving a hertz rental that was governed at 105? does that sound right? or was that a hertz limiter.

Thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sounds about right. Nissan may have governed them more. I don't think rental companies limit the speed of their cars. If you do the crime, you will do the time is their philosophy.

My 02 tops out around 115 I think.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmmm, wonder if this'll be closed?

105? should be a bit higher, but then the speedo may be off... the ECU has its own software that tells it if you're going too fast.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

My '05 3.5 SE sure as heck isn't goverened at 105 mph. I've had it up to 190 km/h (~119mph), and I suspect it would have gone a lot faster still (didn't feel like it was working very hard). Perhaps the four-bangers are limited to a lower speed than the V6's??? In any case, it's also likely the speedo was off a bit too... car makers do this to allow for tire wear I've heard.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

blitzboi said:


> My '05 3.5 SE sure as heck isn't goverened at 105 mph. I've had it up to 190 km/h (~119mph), and I suspect it would have gone a lot faster still (didn't feel like it was working very hard). Perhaps the four-bangers are limited to a lower speed than the V6's??? In any case, it's also likely the speedo was off a bit too... car makers do this to allow for tire wear I've heard.



You indeed are correct. The V6 is govered at around 130 here in the states.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> You indeed are correct. The V6 is govered at around 130 here in the states.


The V6 MT is governed to 145. Not positive about the AT, but it might be the same, although the tires are H rated instead of V on the MT.


----------

